# Bonnie Dundee.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The "building" on the left that looks like a burnt out relic from a sci-fi movie is the new Victoria and Albert museum in Dundee, the ship is the Discovery.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/RRS_Discovery


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> The "building" on the left that looks like a burnt out relic from a sci-fi movie is the new Victoria and Albert museum in Dundee, the ship is the Discovery.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/RRS_Discovery


 Great, atmospheric pic. I almost want to come there, but unfortunately, I have to go to Marbella this week........'sniff'... :sorry:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Great, atmospheric pic. I almost want to come there, but unfortunately, I have to go to Marbella this week........'sniff'... :sorry:


 Are you serious ? :laughing2dw:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Are you serious ? :laughing2dw:


 More sartorical....... :rofl:


----------

